

Power of Dreams - munyukim
http://munyukim.blogspot.com/2012/10/power-of-dreams.html

======
deveshz
Amazing article. If you can't dream, you can't do it. Some of us have come so
far chasing our dreams and believe me that has not ended. But we are enjoying
doing that.

~~~
munyukim
Definitely spot-on. You don't have to give up on your dreams, no-matter the
hardships. Whatever your circumstances, someone in much worse situation have
succeeded.

